# my little mac collection (not jk, one pic sums it up!)



## afterglow (Feb 28, 2006)

So I finally decided to post my collection... which is actually small compared to most people's here, but big enough for me!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been collecting since December (though I did have one l/g way before that), but I don't really see it getting much bigger than this, seeing that I'm 18 and an unemployed student.  Ahhhh well, such is life.





(Sorry for blurryness -- it's not my camera, it's that I resized it in MS paint since I'm too lazy to install photoshop )

Face:
- Studio Finish foundation in NC35
- Studio Fix concealer in NC35
- Studio Fix concealer in NW35
- Dollymix blush
- Margin blush

Eyes:
- Royal Hue s/s
- Beige-ing s/s
- Mascara X
- Bountiful Brown p/p e/l
- Engraved p/p e/l
- Knight Divine e/s
- Humid e/s
- Deep Truth e/s
- Parfait Amour e/s (why the heck does it look blue?!?!)
- Nocturnelle e/s
- Bronze e/s
- Romp e/s
- Amber Lights e/s
- Expensive Pink e/s
- Blacktrack f/l

Lips:
- Viva Glam V l/g
- Ornamental lustreglass
- Midimauve l/s
- High Tea l/s
- Sophisto l/s

Brushes:
- 208 small angled brow
- 272 small angled shader
- 228 mini shader
- 182 CD kabuki
- Brush cleaner


----------



## tiff (Feb 28, 2006)

Looks beautiful and its more Mac than I have and I'm 36! I have 2 lipsticks and I'm not joking lol


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 28, 2006)

Thats a great collection. Im sure it'll grow.


----------



## Chelly (Feb 28, 2006)

aww its a great collection!! looks like you've made some great mu choices!!


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 28, 2006)

great collection... how do you like the royal hue s/s?


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 28, 2006)

thats a very nice collection


----------



## User34 (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice collection! and i bet in no time you'll need more then 1 pic. =)


----------



## afterglow (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks, guys!! You're all so nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michy_mimi* 
_great collection... how do you like the royal hue s/s?_

 
Actually, I only got it on Sunday, so I've only used it once, but I like it a lot!  It seems a lot easier to apply than Beige-ing, and looks way better as a base/mix with my purple shadows.  =)


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 1, 2006)

i love your collection its the best of the best...a little this and a little that BUT GIRL u got the kabuki!!!!im not kidding but its gonna be like 200 bucks in 2 years!it doesnt look like a lot but when u type it all out then its like whoa...luff it


----------



## afterglow (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_i love your collection its the best of the best...a little this and a little that BUT GIRL u got the kabuki!!!!im not kidding but its gonna be like 200 bucks in 2 years!it doesnt look like a lot but when u type it all out then its like whoa...luff it_

 
Ohhh you are SO sweet!  I usually pick out my purchases before I go to the store.. mostly based on stuff I hear/see here!  This makes me wonder if I should pick up another kabuki just in case... my pro store got another shipment in on Sunday... hmm.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 2, 2006)

Great Starter Collection.. You got a little of everything!!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 2, 2006)

i dont buy back ups or 2 of the same brush UNLESS i have a short handle and i want a long handle WHY may u ask because i dont sell my stuff its too much work.i just rather buy buy and buy!remember next week is new foundation/blot powder AND concealer!YAY!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 2, 2006)

What a great collection you have, everything seems very well chosen. And yes, what a luxe brush to have, the CD kabuki! Lovely.


----------



## afterglow (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_ i dont sell my stuff its too much work.i just rather buy buy and buy!remember next week is new foundation/blot powder AND concealer!YAY!_

 
Ahh crap, you know, I actually DID forget until you mentioned it!!  And you're right... even though I might be able to make some money in the future, I doubt it'll ever happen since I'm not really into doing online transactions.  Hmmm, will have to think about this one.

And thanks, mspixieears!  My mac heart just swelled a bit when you said the bit about the choices.


----------



## merleskaya (Mar 8, 2006)

I like your collection; you've been thoughtful about your choices.  I like how you've arranged your palette colors, too.

merleskaya


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 31, 2008)

Such a lovely pic... I love the way it's organized!

Oh and of course nice collection! Very well rounded.


----------



## lovesicles (Aug 31, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

pretty collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you got some nice stufff!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 31, 2008)

That's huge compared to  my collection! lol 
Very nice


----------



## florabundance (Sep 1, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 1, 2008)

great things.. i like ur little collection


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 4, 2008)

That's a really good basic collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My own isn't that much bigger, I don't buy MAC just to collect it, what I buy I intend to use. As a student wiht no job I feel you


----------



## n_c (Sep 4, 2008)

you've got great stuff!


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 4, 2008)

great collection, and i really want the 182 brush


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 7, 2008)

It's not the size of the collection, it's how you use it!  It looks like you  have some great colors, and that's important. My collection's not that big either.  It'll grow, don't worry


----------



## christinakate (Oct 12, 2008)

its still a good collection !
the basics is all thats really needed anyways


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 24, 2008)

good collections dont always have to be huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and urs is a perfect example


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 24, 2008)

that's a great collection


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 25, 2008)

That's an amazing starter kit. Hey we all started from some where.
I'm sure in no time u'll have so many more pics to share


----------

